# fog+wind=big trouble



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

ok having lots of wind......Wanted to fog yard, but its getting very windy......thinking of putting inside and let fog shoot out of front door.........has anyone ever done this know if it looks chessey or what not? your thinking why does he not just test to see well the thing is this our neighbors are nosey and will call fire dept. just dont want to go through all that trouble with them right now...... am going to call dept.and warn for the 31st just dont want to right now... sorry for no periods in this but that is how i talk realy fast.....


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

ok...it's gonna blow away as soon as you open the door if it's windy on halloween.......so you're probably out of luck......or pray for no wind on halloween.....seriously if your neibors are gonna call the fire dept, you should invite them all over.....like tonight..... and give a presenation on what a fogger is and how it's used......that should fix'em.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Really, if you think there is going to be a problem with the fire dept., give them a call. I'm sure they would rather have you do that then have to do a false alarm run. (that may cost you some bucks)
Inviting the folk next door over to see how it works and what you are doing is a very good idea. But try to be positive about it, serve food and drinks if you think it would help. This "fixing them" attitude will only cause problems. You want these people to like you or at least get along with you. Send out special invites to your haunt. Even if they dont't come it will show them your welling to share your hobbly with them.
I have only been reading this forum for a few weeks now and there seems to be a real "us vs them" going on. Yes, not everybody does Hollween,and some may even think it's evil and not the childerns' holiday that it is. The idea here is to win friends not to make enimies.
Hope you have good weather and a fun Halloween


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Bone Dancer said:


> I have only been reading this forum for a few weeks now and there seems to be a real "us vs them" going on. Yes, not everybody does Hollween,and some may even think it's evil and not the childerns' holiday that it is. The idea here is to win friends not to make enimies.
> Hope you have good weather and a fun Halloween


You are clearly one of *them!* just kidding..

The more people we sway to halloween appreciation, the better!

BTW, wheather forcasts predict 2MPH winds in Salinas CA. Halloween, with "abundant" sunshine during the day..just thought I'd rub it in..LOL

Hope all goes well with the weather for the rest of you guys.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

heh.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

We are in the peak of "color" right now and the temp is going to be a high of 67 and a low of 45. Perfect weather.....no wind nor rain!!!! Whoohoo!!!!! It's almost game time!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The way I overcome the wind problem is by making more fog. It may blow around, but at least it's everywhere, lol. My neighbor says with me around he doesn't have to buy a fog machine. I'll be running at least four this year.


----------

